
Proliferation of Apple notebooks on college campuses - nickb
http://www.pizdaus.com/pics/MC3KUw7uCDtL.jpg
======
sbh
"Think different" my ass.

~~~
mrgordon
To be honest, that room looks like the town hall on the Apple campus. This
could be a picture from there in which case it wouldn't be that ridiculous.

------
dcurtis
It's from a journalism school in Arizona, I think. (The original post on a
site that was taken down after being dugg, mentioned the school by name.)

~~~
rms
Seems odd that there are only black Macbooks and no white Macbooks.

~~~
inigojones
Yeah and the rest are gigantor Pros.

~~~
frankus
It's called the "educational discount." Or else "Mom and Dad are paying for
it."

------
frankus
Today we celebrate the first glorious anniversary of the information
purification directives...

------
redrory
Which college is that?

